# some Kahn art...



## StarFish (Jan 10, 2005)

Just playing with some photo manipulation... whatcha think?


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I like that filter. I always think about using it but I'm a sucker for realistic art. I should really take the plunge more often.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Its pretty!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I like it


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Very cool photomanipulation!  8)


----------



## StarFish (Jan 10, 2005)

thanks all  I'm just learning the ropes of photshop so its pretty basic but I thought he looked beautiful and I wanted to share


----------

